# Can Melo lead the NBA in scoring in 06/07?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From the Post

An article on the Nuggets' planned new offense



> The last time a Nugget led the NBA in scoring was 23 years ago, when Alex English averaged 28.4 points a game. But watch out, Kobe Bryant.
> 
> With a newly designed offense meant to push the pace, Carmelo Anthony could compete to be the next Nugget to lead the league.
> 
> ...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I dont' think he can right now. Can he someday? Sure. He'll need more perimeter scorers on the team to help draw the D away from him.

I expect about similar numbers from him this year that we saw last year.

I mean, 26.7 ppg is a lot of points! Can he hit 30? Probably...hopefully he will.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

He'll average right around 30 this year, which'll put him top 5 in the league. Keep in mind he'd be a rookie this upcoming year if he had stayed in school all 4 years though. So yeah, there's still time.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

he'll be 3rd behind kobe and AI


----------



## EddieLopez (Aug 7, 2006)

I think he can in the a couple years though


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ive changed my vote, i think he will. hes averaging 27ppg on 33 min. if it wasnt for his first game where he got thrown out at half time, hed be in 1st right now.

kinda weird now, as a nuggets fan u expect over 30 a night. hes a more consistant scorer than AI and kobe. they however can go for 81 any given night so u never know :laugh:

think he will win it? i think so...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

this is an unbalanced team that relies far to heavily on melo.... of course he can. the 76ers and the lakers I think both have learned that it cant be all AI or all Kobe.

Lebron Jame's scoring numbers should be down a little bit in the reg. season too. get hughes and everyone involved.... focus on the 4th quarter for scoring. you know... things that winning teams do.

now you get Melo some supporting wings an he'll average between 25 and 27 a game. thats where he should be at. he can get some assists when he's doubled. crash the glass work hard on d, etc.

right now.... they need a lot of O from him and JR


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> this is an unbalanced team that relies far to heavily on melo.... of course he can. the 76ers and the lakers I think both have learned that it cant be all AI or all Kobe.
> 
> Lebron Jame's scoring numbers should be down a little bit in the reg. season too. get hughes and everyone involved.... focus on the 4th quarter for scoring. you know... things that winning teams do.
> 
> ...


i disagree. give him help and his numbers go up MORE! just my opinion...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> i disagree. give him help and his numbers go up MORE! just my opinion...


yes... his assists go up. points maybe a little if we are talking higher FG percentage, but not enough to lead the league.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

If Carmelo can consistently hit his midrange jumper, he will lead the league in scoring sometime during his career. 

Go look at his shot chart this season - he isn't hitting many jumpers. In fact, compared to last season, his jumper is off. As soon as that starts falling, he is completely unguardable. 

Sometimes, I think Carmelo gets too impatient on offense. When he lets the game come to him, that's when he puts up big numbers consistently. About the only thing he doesn't have in his arsenal is a three-point shot. Otherwise, he's unguardable from every point on the floor. He finds the little ways to score that neither Kobe, nor Lebron, nor Wade, nor Iverson do.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh...

I laughed after reading that article and noticing the sentence about the "new" offense. What new offense? It's the same old crap from last season, and unless it gets fixed by playoff time, we won't be advancing.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Oh...
> 
> I laughed after reading that article and noticing the sentence about the "new" offense. What new offense? It's the same old crap from last season, and unless it gets fixed by playoff time, we won't be advancing.


lol already said the same thing in the other thread. nothing will get fixed. im truely disappointed :/

and about melo, i swear to god hes gonna win the title this year. ur right though, when we start getting behind he tends to press and try extra hard. not necessarily a bad thing but he could let the game come to him like u said. hes still so freaking young though 

and i think he does a fine enough job with his jumper. obviosly hes gonna get better at it every year but right now i dont thinks its mandatory for a scoring title. AI doesnt have a better stroke than melo. its all about free throws, and right now melo is getting to the line often...and making them! gotta love that...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Oh...
> 
> I laughed after reading that article and noticing the sentence about the "new" offense. What new offense? It's the same old crap from last season, and unless it gets fixed by playoff time, we won't be advancing.


An offense that is based on getting the shot off in the first 14 seconds requires a PG that will push the pace.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I like the way he's facing up to the hoop more often this year.

Last year he was a back to the basket guy...this year, he catches, turns, and drives to the hoop...good for getting fouled! He seems to go right a lot though...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> I like the way he's facing up to the hoop more often this year.
> 
> Last year he was a back to the basket guy...this year, he catches, turns, and drives to the hoop...good for getting fouled! *He seems to go right a lot though*...


i disagree. he seems to go baseline a lot


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

RIGHT to the BASELINE.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> An offense that is based on getting the shot off in the first 14 seconds requires a PG that will push the pace.


do you think antonio daniels can do that?


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

I think that he can. He usually doesn't really turn it on until January. He's off to a quick start right now. Like his rookie year, he was about at 17-18ppg until late January and he turned it on. And last year, he was about at 20-21ppg until he turned it on in very late December.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> do you think antonio daniels can do that?


As a starting PG, no


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> As a starting PG, no


i had two trade ideas come to me to revamp the backcourt. with the wiz and the sonics.

bringing over nick collison and earl watson.........sending expired deals joe smith and boykins

bringing over jarvis hayes and daniels..... sending andre miller

collison, watson, hayes arent getting the kind of consistent minutes expected. watson is very disgruntled with the team.

I think Daniels is playing really well this year. Between him and watson (he really surpised me with how well he played for us) I'd be satisfied at the PG position.... maybe draft one or something to eventually take over later.....

then at the two you have Hayes and Smith.... with Diawara and Johnson as well.

That gives denver a different look at least. With Kneemart and Hypernene always going down...... Collison and Evans would be the guys Id go with instead of say Najera.

personally, i think if Hayes came out here and got minutes.... I think he'd surprise people who dont know much about him....


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I guess I wouldn't mind if Denver made those deals...but I don't know why Seattle and Washington would. I think Boykins would mess with their system, if he continues with the game he's played at Denver (although maybe he'd be transformed, with all those shooters to kick out to). And I think Hayes (with his shooting) and Daniels (with his selfless jack-of-all trades game) are a much better fit with Arenas than Miller would be.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

And I don't care if Anthony ever leads the league in scoring. I do suspect he's capable of it, but I'm not sure I'd like to see it happen. Unless we're talking Michael Jordan, that feat is usually a function of a team that's not sufficiently well-balanced to push all the way through the playoffs to a title.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jericho said:


> I guess I wouldn't mind if Denver made those deals...but I don't know why Seattle and Washington would. I think Boykins would mess with their system, if he continues with the game he's played at Denver (although maybe he'd be transformed, with all those shooters to kick out to). And I think Hayes (with his shooting) and Daniels (with his selfless jack-of-all trades game) are a much better fit with Arenas than Miller would be.


well Hayes is walking this summer if he says in washington all year anyways. they arent giving him the minutes.... daniels is looking good for them... but Andre Miller is 2nd in the league in assists.

Dre & Arenas in the backcourt
Butler & Jamison at the forwards
Thomas at center

As far as value the wizards are getting back.... they certainly arent getting robbed. I think Dre is a talented player and probably would be a pretty good fit in washington.

now with the sonics. Why would they trade watson? read the paper.... why trade Collison. Well they arent starting him or giving him consistent minutes which he deserves. Why not take Boykins and Smith. Smith can fill the minutes they give Collison, and then be off the books. Lots of teams around the league are very interested in Earl Boykins... even if some nuggets fans are disliking of him. Trust me he is option out this summer and will be getting major bucks from some team.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> well Hayes is walking this summer if he says in washington all year anyways. they arent giving him the minutes.... daniels is looking good for them... but Andre Miller is 2nd in the league in assists.
> 
> Dre & Arenas in the backcourt
> Butler & Jamison at the forwards
> ...



Arenas operates with the ball in his hands and Dre can't operate without the ball in his hands. The Wizards aren't that dumb.

I'd like to see Boykins opt out, sign a big deal with the Cavs and then watch LBJ smash him like a bug when Boykins decides to shoot instead of pass to an open LeBron


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> As far as value the wizards are getting back.... they certainly arent getting robbed. I think Dre is a talented player and probably would be a pretty good fit in washington.


I don't mean to suggest it wouldn't be a good trade for the Wiz in terms of sheer value. They'd be getting one of the league's better starting PGs in return for two lesser (but decent) players. But I agree with cpawfan. Even if it makes sense for Arenas to play off the ball, he needs to be paired with someone who doesn't need the ball in his hands to be at his best. Like, oh, Antonio Daniels.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jericho said:


> I don't mean to suggest it wouldn't be a good trade for the Wiz in terms of sheer value. They'd be getting one of the league's better starting PGs in return for two lesser (but decent) players. But I agree with cpawfan. Even if it makes sense for Arenas to play off the ball, he needs to be paired with someone who doesn't need the ball in his hands to be at his best. Like, oh, Antonio Daniels.


this season Andre Miller has been accused of tempo issues and of course he still doesnt have the outside shot. 

based on statistics Miller isnt puting up any more FGs per minute than Daniels.

This is about tempo and range. Plus Im high on Hayes. I figure you use Daniels and Watson to each play half the game. That way they can really push the tempo........ like Earl Boykins does.... except see.... they wont chuck.... because Karl would never like them as much as he obviously loves Earl.

Hayes would be a huge pick up. Id start him at the 2, and bring JR off the bench as the 6th man "instant offense" replacement for Boykins.

Like ive said you can trade boykins...... but only if you replace him. Start hayes and bring JR of the bench. And he is replaced.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

we need an allstar pg. anybody agree? btw, im still a homer for bibby if theres a chance. most likely not, but bibby would fit extremely well here. he runs, bombs, and has worked HARD on defense this year...oh and hes an allstar this year im calling it!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i missed this game but dre was lights out it seems looking at the box score. near tripple double.

melo gets the usual 33 in only 28 minutes. un****ing believable if u ask me...the consistancy is absurd!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> this season Andre Miller has been accused of tempo issues and of course he still doesnt have the outside shot.
> 
> based on statistics Miller isnt puting up any more FGs per minute than Daniels.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I can see why Denver might consider this trade. I doubt Washington would, even though they'd come out ahead on the sheer talent index.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

7 games in and Melo's quietly moved into second in the league, at 30.6 a game.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If he either:
1) played more minutes like the rest of the leaders or
2) did not get kicked out of game 1

He'd be LEADING the league.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ya redd is not gonna be first when its all said and done :laugh:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> If he either:
> 1) played more minutes like the rest of the leaders or
> 2) did not get kicked out of game 1
> 
> He'd be LEADING the league.


True, but he is leading the lead in field goal attempts per game despite being 48th in minutes. As long as he keeps up the decent FG% and ends up with 10 free throw attempts a night, you won't hear a complaint outta me though.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

melo needs 2 get more assits.........


----------



## Ruda (Jul 21, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> melo needs 2 get more assits.........


To who?? No one on this team can consistently score for him to get anymore assists.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Now the Denver Post is talking about it



> Adrian Dantley jokes about it. Carmelo Anthony flat-out dismisses it.
> 
> But there is no hiding it - Anthony has taken over as the NBA's top scorer.
> 
> ...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ive never seen such consistancy. AI, kobe, and bron can go for 50-60 one night and 10-15 another night. melo goes 30 every damn night lol!

15 (ejected 20 minutes in)
28
37
31
36
33
34
34
29
33
30
33

thats rediculous...

EDIT: and that 50+ shooting% is sexy too


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

31.1 PPG on 51% shooting. 5 boards 4 assists 2 steals.


----------

